# Slaughter House Canadian Bacon



## travcoman45 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, got another Canadian Bacon brinin, cut back some on the Tender Quick in this batch an will see how it goes. The last one tasted fantastic but was to salty.

Here be some Q-view a the start:


A 7.3 pound pork loin trimmed an ready fer the brine bucket.



The loin (although ya can't hardly see it in there), in the brine bucket.

The recipe:

Slaughterhouse Canadian Bacon

7.3 pounds a pork loin
5 Tbl Morton's Tender Quick
1/4 C Brown Sugar
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper
1 TBS Jalapeno Seasoning
1 TBS Onion Powder
1 TBS Garlic Powder

Now it's just a matter a time, let er brine an then were ready fer the smoke!


----------



## white cloud (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great selection of seasonings there tip. Lookin forward to seeing the finish and your thoughts on it


----------



## minn.bill (Oct 5, 2008)

cant wait to see that one! its on the top of my list to try.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 5, 2008)

Lookin good Trav!


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 5, 2008)

Tip - I'm carefully watching this as there are pork loin on sale and I'd love to try making canadian bacon .... thanks for sharing your recipes, they've become a staple in my smokes!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Oct 5, 2008)

Great start Tip. Will be waiting for the results.


----------



## erain (Oct 5, 2008)

i as well will be cking on this when i get back cuz i think thats one of the next things i am gonna try. looks good trav!!!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 5, 2008)

I also like the mix-can',t ever have to much bacon-the bacon gods are looking down on u tip-good luck.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 10, 2008)

Pulled the CB outa the brine taday ta check it, smelled great, cut one chunk in half an got good penetration on the brine, then a slice ta fry. 

Oh my is this gonna be good! No need ta even soak this batch, excellent flavor, no hint of saltiness. Can't wait ta get it in the smoker with some nice Maple wood!

Here's a shot of it dryin, after bout an hour I'll put it in the smoker, CB sammies fer supper tanight!


----------



## white cloud (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks real good tip


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 10, 2008)

looken good, i'm gonna start some this weekend in a brine.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 10, 2008)

rich, also suggests letting it sit, after even the dry cure, or the wet cure, to let the salt even out............this may be why yours turned out too salty Tip...........i would be careful, on cutting back on the TQ, it mite not stay good for as long............when i cut off a piece, and fry it up, and its too salty, i just soak it a day or so, to remove the salt.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll agree with ya steve, but that last one sat fer a long time, soaked fer over two hours an still was like licken on a salt block. This one is just bout perfect an I used 3/4 Tbs a Tender Quick, Mortons says a 1 cup per gallon a water, it was just way to salty. 

Ifin I was gonna plan on long term storage, I would add in a bit a prague powder. I thin with keepin it refrigerated er froze, this is gonna work out fine.

Mortons sight states "Use 1 Tablespoon per pound of meat, 1 cup per gallon of liquid, but follow the recipe to prevent product from becoming to salty."  Using 1 cup per gallon last time proved to be far to salty no matter what I did to it after the brine.  So, I used 3/4 Tablespoon per pound this time an found it to be much better.  Morton's Tender Quick is a salt based cure, not one usin Prague powder or similar product.  You have to be carefull usin the products that do contain Prague or similar as they can become poisionous.  Morton's will become far to salty before real danger sets in, but as well, one must use enough to prevent germs too.  This is not a commercial canadian bacon that will sit on store shelves fer a long period of time.  We will be eatin some fresh an freezin a fair amount of it.

Like so many thins we do in this craft, it will boil down ta a matter of taste an personal preference.  To those folks who would like ta use my recipe, feel free ta do so, modify it ta yall's likin.  I know with this batch it be bought were we like it.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 10, 2008)

my bad tip.........i forgot it was a wet brine............yeah, even cowgirl recommends less tenderquick when doing a wet brine...........tried it once, wasn't pleased with it, so now i just do a dry brine

once again,
my bad


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 10, 2008)

No harm no fowl  buddy, Got one a the smaller pieces out, was done, Oh my is this sumtin elese!  Momma dearly loves this batch!  Gonna post some more q-view in a bit.


----------



## chiwa (May 4, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I just finished a batch pretty much following your recipe.  It looked like this



Thanks a lot


----------



## waysideranch (May 4, 2009)

Hope it turns out for ya Tip.  Sounds good.


----------



## bassman (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like you got a good one started there, Tip!  Brining doesn't take quite as long as dry cure either.  I may do that the next time.  Keep us posted.


----------



## erain (May 5, 2009)

so whats the taste report/final product analysis???


----------



## chiwa (May 6, 2009)

I already need to get some out of the freezer that I put in yesterday.

I brined the 7.5 lb pork loin cut into 4 pieces for 7 days, and the cure penetrated fully.  Smoked for about 6 hours at 200-220 over apple wood to get to 160 internal.  I wouldn't mind if it was a little saltier, but the flavor is excellent.  Will probably need to start another one next week.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 8, 2009)

That looks yumo. I cant wait for the finish product. Will be awaiting with drool running down my chin


----------

